# Hot Tub Anyone?



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can you tell me if any of you out there have come across hot tubs as an alternative to a pool in the hope of minimising water usage in Cyprus.?

Also the best place to enquire about air con systems in Pahos area and rough cost.

Many thanks, all your threads are so helpful !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me if any of you out there have come across hot tubs as an alternative to a pool in the hope of minimising water usage in Cyprus.?
> 
> ...



Some friends of ours have a hot tub instead of a pool and they love it.
They had it installed by a company here in paphos so I can get details for you if you wish.
We've had some real fun nights in that tub after bbq's


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for that tit bit!!

Sounds like a good idea for a fun night!


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me if any of you out there have come across hot tubs as an alternative to a pool in the hope of minimising water usage in Cyprus.?
> 
> ...


Great Idea and also they can be used all year round as they can be heated for winter dips. If you intend to minimise water usage by leaving the water in, you will need algicide and chlorine just like a pool. Make sure you get one with a cover to protect it and keep debris out.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

johnsymonds said:


> Great Idea and also they can be used all year round as they can be heated for winter dips. If you intend to minimise water usage by leaving the water in, you will need algicide and chlorine just like a pool. Make sure you get one with a cover to protect it and keep debris out.


Thank you! Any idea of price? Can't imagine they will be expensive to run, you'd only perhaps have it on over a couple of the winter months.:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thank you! Any idea of price? Can't imagine they will be expensive to run, you'd only perhaps have it on over a couple of the winter months.:


Yo ucan have it on all over witner if you want.
The thing is that the cover keeps the heat in, stops evaporation and of course keeps it clean.
If you dont want to use it in the winter you just put plenty of chlorine in to keep the water fresh and cover it up.

I beleive they cost in the region of 4000 - 5000 euros


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thank you! Any idea of price? Can't imagine they will be expensive to run, you'd only perhaps have it on over a couple of the winter months.:


Price depends on model and seating capacity. In UK they are anything from £3000 - £10,000 so scale that up into Euros + Cyprus margins and probably from 5000 - 15000 euros.

Bear in mind they have quite powerful heating elements so they are not cheap to run in the winter months - like having your immersion heater on for extended periods.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I h ave asked my friends what they paid for theirs and they paid 4.500 Cyprus pounds. I thought it was euros they paid. 
This price was all in, installed, cover, everything. You can buy them cheaper from another place in pahos but they dont tell you that what they charge is basic and then they load extras such as installation, cover etc and it ends up more expensive in the end. So make sure you shop around.
I can get the details of the company where my friends got theirs if you like.
The seating of theirs is 5.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I h ave asked my friends what they paid for theirs and they paid 4.500 Cyprus pounds. I thought it was euros they paid.
> This price was all in, installed, cover, everything. You can buy them cheaper from another place in pahos but they dont tell you that what they charge is basic and then they load extras such as installation, cover etc and it ends up more expensive in the end. So make sure you shop around.
> I can get the details of the company where my friends got theirs if you like.
> The seating of theirs is 5.
> ...


Yes that would be great, thanks very much. I should think that 5 is a good size to have, middle of the road.


----------



## Moskovitter (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, the same thing as in Veronica's post


----------

